# Etsy.com people..how're you doing?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm really curious about etsy sales now. Things are going hot and heavy out at the farm, so no time for shows. I'm fed up with Ebay and all the price gouging. (sheesh....8.75% of final sale, PLUS insertion fee PLUS fees for each picture PLUS Paypal fees)

Not asking for specifics, just how do you feel your sales are going there? Are you getting a lot of hits? and do a fair number buy? Or is it a "i've got 25 things listed, and no sales for the last 5 months"?

I'm asking here, instead of just going ahead and listing because I don't like to list in three or four places at the same time. And I don't really want to do 5 things at one site, 8 at another, 20 at yet another...ya know? (yah, i'm lazy...what can I say?  )

Any comments will be gratefully read and pondered.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Since you claim to be lazy (your words) Etsy might not be for you. You really have to self promote your shop. Unlike eBay, etsy doesn't have TV ads,or full page magazine/newspaper ads promoting it's there, so promotion falls into your lap You have to get people to your shop in order to sell something. It's not hard, just time consuming and effort on your part. Joining different forums and posting your shop on these forums (if allowed). If you Blog you could provide a link to your shop on your Blog. For example, say you make jewelry, you could have a pic of say earrings you made on your Blog then tell your readers if they are interested they could visit your shop to see more of your work. Place ads in free newsapapers like "Penny Saver", Put up ads on bulletin boards, )church, in stores, Laundrymats) wherever thers a bullttin board, get your ads up there. The best idea I've heard so far, is to place an ad for your shop in every major city on 'Craigeslist', it's free and you do get a wider base of buyers, again this takes time and effort on your part. not for the lazy, nothing comes easy.
As far as posting items in your shop, spread them out and post a few item every other day. This keeps you on the "What's New" list and gets your shop attention.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well, guess no one here is selling stuff on etsy perhaps? that must answer my question. I've asked this on a couple of other forums, and am getting some responses.

yes, craftydiva, I DO know how to promote my items and I do a pretty good job of it. (as to being lazy, I guess the winkie smiley wasn't a strong enough signal that I was kidding). That's not the problem. What I asked was is anyone selling on etsy and how are the sales going? I don't want to move my items to a site that has sellers, but no buyers. Everyone who goes to etsy talks about how great it is...how easy to list, how inexpensive, what a great community...but I've yet to hear if there are sales made. 

I've been watching a few of the seller's sites...and keep seeing the same pieces in their stores. From reading the forums there, these people are the ones that are the most active, and appear (from what they say) to be selling items....yet they have the same pieces up in their stores for months. :shrug:

I've also seen quite a few stores that don't appear to have been updated in months. That makes me think that they had no sales, and abandoned the site. Abandoned "stores" is a sign of a failing site. (it could just be that those who run the site don't oversee the stores to make sure they don't have "non responsive" people selling things)


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd like to know the answer, too. I was wondering if gas/food price increases are cutting into sales on etsy.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

CraftyDiva is right. You can't just list your stuff and then let it sit there. You have to list often and be active in the forums...unless you already have a following and simply want to direct people to your shop.

I haven't been very active on etsy lately becasue we just moved (and got a new puppy!), but I've sold a couple things in the last couple of days. When I list often, I sell more goodies.

I think Etsy is great...you just have to work it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I've been watching a few of the seller's sites...and keep seeing the same pieces in their stores. From reading the forums there, these people are the ones that are the most active, and appear (from what they say) to be selling items....yet they have the same pieces up in their stores for months. :shrug:


I sell lipgloss and relist it everytime I sell some. So, that might be one reason that some shops look like they have the same stuff all the time. If it's something that can be re-created (not one-of-a-kind jewelry), they might just be re-stocking the shelves.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

I tried etsy what a waste of time I cant sit in front of the comp 24/7 and I hate E bay I sell my goods on here and on Craigslist.org all over the USA ...... Virginia buy and sell too no fees on None of these


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

I've done really well selling maple syrup and honey through Etsy, but my Icelandic rovings are slow moving, unfortunately. I'll get three or four sales, and then nothing for a while.

http://mackhillfarm.etsy.com


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

my husband has an etsy shop for his handblown glass... when he first opened it, he sold quite a bit, but it was around the holidays as well. he needs to update it, b/c sales have been slow lately.. but overall i give etsy thumbs up~ i shop more there than we sell lately  

and now i am off to look @ ^ the maple syrup & honey!!~


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

harvestgirl said:


> my husband has an etsy shop for his handblown glass...


Can you give us a link or his shop name? I'd love to look at it!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I have an etsy shop, but no sales yet 

Things seem to be slow.

http://www.plainsart.etsy.com


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for the responses. The Etsy experience seems to be something that I should think about...and get all my ducks in a row before leaping into it.

*Katlara *your work is lovely, but I'm wondering if part of the reason you've not had sales is that "art"...paintings, prints, etc.....is something that most people need to see in person. You know..the setting, the way the colors blend with "whatever", the size, details....I hope you're also getting some exposure at local shows? A couple of your pieces would work REALLY well as greeting cards....maybe look into that? create the cards yourself and sell those? Particularly the drawings....they'd likely be good candidates for silkscreened prints...or plate etchings.

*Lisa*, I think your rovings are great. and the price is good. Icelandic wool is simply wonderful for sweaters, mittens, hats...I've got a closet full of washed fleeces to spin right now, or I'd be ordering some. I trust the people on fiberarts know about your wool? (it's a little warm to be thinking about wool now I suppose, too)

*Mammabooh*, good to know about the relisting. I hadn't thought about that, and it makes sense. Even for earrings and such...pretty easy to have a stock type of earring/pendant that you just keep up and selling.

*DrBraeburn* that's a good idea about craigslist. I wonder if you couldn't do a store front on etsy, and then put up an item on various craigslists across the country and send them to your etsy store? easier to put multiple items up in a webstore front like etsy, and they could just click and order.

I agree about Ebay just now. I used to like selling thru there, but lately....there was a auction recently for hatching eggs, and the buyer has decided to back out of the deal...it's an item that can't be relisted (hatching eggs) so seller is out the money for listing, the price she should have gotten for the eggs, and she can't say ANYTHING about the buyer on a negative report! ticks me off. that and the prices now for listing/selling/final value and then paypal...<sigh>.

well. plenty to think about, eh?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> *DrBraeburn* that's a good idea about craigslist. I wonder if you couldn't do a store front on etsy, and then put up an item on various craigslists across the country and send them to your etsy store? easier to put multiple items up in a webstore front like etsy, and they could just click and order.


I think I have read on the etsy forums about people doing that and getting their craigslist ad flagged and removed...it seems to be fine in some areas but not others. Maybe it depends on who is doing the monitoring. You might want to ask in the "business" section of the forums on etsy to find out for sure.

Also, remember that when you start a shop, the name you sign up with will be your shop name. Some people sign up as a buyer and then decide they want to sell, but they want to have a different shop name. The only way to change it is to open a different account with a different e-mail address. Not a big deal, but if you have a lot of good feedback as a buyer, it would be nice if that shows up in your shop when you start selling.

Not telling you what to do, just offering a few little tips...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

mammabooh said:


> I think I have read on the etsy forums about people doing that and getting their craigslist ad flagged and removed...it seems to be fine in some areas but not others. Maybe it depends on who is doing the monitoring. You might want to ask in the "business" section of the forums on etsy to find out for sure.
> <snip>
> Not telling you what to do, just offering a few little tips...


ahh. hmmm. good thing to know/check out. Thanks 

tips and advice are ALWAYS welcomed by me. I'm so apt to just jump in head first! or end up not jumping in at all because I've got so many thoughts rushing around that I get overwhelmed :stars:

Ann


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I have 3 pages listed and no sales for months.
After Christmas, I'll probably add most of my items to the free ecrater store. Free to list and no sales. grin My best Etsy sales are November/December.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I have not heard of the site but I'm going to check it out ..Hope that all of you that are selling are doing well.


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

I have been selling on ebay for over three years now and wouldn't sell anywhere else. I do very, very well. I don't mind the fees. I just sell my things high enough that I make a good profit. Actually, I just opened a new store a couple of months ago. I sell fabric and handmade valances, tablerunners, curtain panels, pillowcovers, etc.... I just started moving my fabric to another ebay store. 

Selling fabric and sewing things to sell is not my first choice of things I would like to sell on ebay, but it's what sells and makes money. For those of you who want to sell to make money may need to rethink what you are making to sell. I would much rather make crafts to sell, but they do not sell fast enough or for enough money that I want to sell them. So, I make craft type things for myself and to give as gifts. 

If you would like to see what I sell below is links to both of my stores.

http://stores.ebay.com/Your-Sewingroom_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


http://stores.ebay.com/Millcreek-Fabrics_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------

